# General hydroponics Coco coir



## Weedsteve420 (Jun 28, 2017)

Figured the 5kt brick of coco coir I bought from "general hydroponics" would have been fine to rehydrate with phed tap water with Epsom salts. Obviously my assumption was incorrect. 
Today I was looking at my plants and noticed one of my seedlings first true leafs starting to brown at the tips. They only spouted about 5 days ago. Mind you I have only been watering with phed water. I immediately sanitized my bathroom tube, put my pots in and ran my sprayer in each pot for about 10 mins a piece until it came clear. Then ran 2 gallons phed tap water through each pot. Then I used a very light nutes solution/eposom salts running a gallon of that in each pot. All phed to 6. 
    This is more of a rant because I know my pH was correct and no way the plant should have problems like this from the beginning. So obviously Low Ec on package is misleading.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## yarddog (Jun 29, 2017)

i always flush my coco, whether it is new, or reusing from last harvest. i keep a 5 gal bucket with lots of 5/8'ths inch holes and just dump tap water through it for a while. then i do a pre-soak for a day in the nute solution i am going to be using.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 29, 2017)

Yarddog, do you add nutes if you are planting seeds in it? 

I personally would suggest a seed starting mix for starting seeds.


----------



## yarddog (Jun 29, 2017)

no, but i never start seeds in coco. i should clarify, i am using chuck coco, not sure what the O.P is using. i assume coir?      i start my seeds in peat pucks, then add coco around the peat puck and when i harvest, the puck is still there, with a tree trunk growing in it. haha
i do water my seeds with the same solution veg uses, before the round leaves wither.


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Jun 30, 2017)

Quick update. Feeding 1/4th nuts strength, Epsom salts,  1 and half quarts each pot to runoff  each day.  All feedings phed to 6. Probably my fault though for not precharging the coco with any nutes. week.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostFacepurp (Jul 6, 2017)

too early to feed them .
wait a week.or 10 days 
You can nuke them at that stage ...plus the pot is rather big to start .having a big pot increase watter logging and the surface area for bugs . plus other cons.&#129300;&#128077;GFP

Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Weedsteve420 (Aug 11, 2017)

GhostFacepurp said:


> too early to feed them .
> wait a week.or 10 days
> You can nuke them at that stage ...plus the pot is rather big to start .having a big pot increase watter logging and the surface area for bugs . plus other cons.[emoji848][emoji106]GFP
> 
> Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


Sorry bring back old thread. Hard to over water in coco [emoji7]. As of today.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------

